# Veteranenbelohnungen!



## Geige (2. November 2009)

Hey Leute, da das hier antscheinend noch gar nicht diskutiert wird
poste ich es einfach mal!
Was sagt ihr dazu?
--------------------------------------


Vor ein paar Wochen erwähnten wir zum ersten Mal Veteranenbelohnungen. Prächtige und hilfreiche Fundstücke in den Schatztruhen unserer treuen Aion-Spieler. Das Konzept ist einfach: Je länger man Aion spielt, desto besser werden die Belohnungen! Aions Veteranenbelohnungen sind ab dem 4. November erhältlich und die ersten Schmankerl werden unverzüglich an alle, die das Spiel bereits länger als einen Monat spielen, verteilt.


Gegenstände für die Veteranen-Belohnung
Monat 1: Pop-Daeva

    * Ticket für Würfel-Erweiterung
    * Emote Pop-Legende
    * 4 Lodas-Amulette
    * 4 Wiederbelebungssteine

Ihr seid in Aion eingetaucht und habt angefangen, die visuell umwerfende Welt Atreias zu erforschen. Um Euch während Eurer Reisen behilflich zu sein, werden wir Euch vier Lodas-Amulette, vier Wiederbelebungssteine, das exklusive Emote Pop-Legende und ein Ticket für die Würfel-Erweiterung geben.
Monat 2: Geehrte Daeva

    * 4 Lodas-Amulette
    * 4 Wiederbelebungssteine

Diesen Monat werden wir Euch nochmals vier Lodas-Amulette und vier Wiederbelebungssteine geben, um Euch für die kommenden Herausforderungen zu stärken. Viel Glück! Atreia verlässt sich auf Euch.
Monat 3: Tanzende Daeva

    * Titel Experte von Aion
    * Emote Verbotener Tanz
    * 4 Lodas-Amulette
    * 4 Wiederbelebungssteine

Durch Eurer Engagement habt Ihr Euch den Titel &#8220;Experte von Aion&#8221; und ein weiteres exklusives Emote: Verbotener Tanz verdient! Zusätzlich werden wir Euch mit vier Lodas-Amuletten und vier Wiederbelebungssteinen belohnen.
Monate 4 und 5: Geehrte Daeva

    * 4 Lodas-Amulette
    * 4 Wiederbelebungssteine

Für diese Monate werden wir Euch nochmals vier Lodas-Amulette und vier Wiederbelebungssteine geben, um Euch für die kommenden Herausforderungen zu stärken. Viel Glück! Atreia verlässt sich auf Euch.
Monat 6: Aufsteigende Daeva

    * Schwungfedern der Schwarzwolken-Händler (Stufe 40)
    * 4 Lodas-Amulette
    * 4 Wiederbelebungssteine

Ihr habt jetzt ein halbes Jahr lang gespielt &#8211; und dennoch, es gibt noch soviel mehr zu erreichen!

Ihr habt die Schwungfedern der Schwarzwolken-Händler (Stufe 40) erworben, um Euch zu neuen Höhen zu schwingen. Diese Schwingen verlängern nicht nur die Flugzeit eines Charakters, sondern vergrößern auch TP und EP. Wir belohnen Euch des Weiteren mit vier Lodas-Amuletten und vier Wiederbelebungssteinen.
----------------------------------

mfg
Geige


----------



## xerkxes (2. November 2009)

Das zeigt mir, dass sie jetzt schon mit Zuckerchen viele Leute bei der Stange halten müssen. Die Abozahlen dürften nicht allzu hoch ausgefallen sein.


----------



## OldboyX (2. November 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Das zeigt mir, dass sie jetzt schon mit Zuckerchen viele Leute bei der Stange halten müssen. Die Abozahlen dürften nicht allzu hoch ausgefallen sein.



Kann sein, aber das werden wir so oder so bald wissen. Um die breite Masse anzusprechen braucht Aion wohl einige Vereinfachungen (in erster Linie beim Leveln). Ich sehe es selbst bei den Leuten die mit mir zusammen angefangen haben und auch viele andere (auch bekanntere Gilden) klagen, dass Spieler abspringen oder die Motivation verlieren. Vielleicht bringt die Anhebung der Quest XP einige zurück, wer weiß. Im Großen und Ganzen ist den Leuten aber das Leveln einfach zu "hart", vor allem mit dem Grundgedanken (den die WoW-Generation ja so mit sich bringt) das Spiel würde erst mit Stufe 50 anfangen ist es schnell frustrierend, wenn man merkt, dass man (je nach Möglichkeit Zeit zu investieren) nicht diesen Monat noch 50 ist. Der unprofessionelle Umgang mit dem Abyss (alleine hingehen und dann frustriert sein wenn man getötet wird) tut sein Übriges dazu um den Leuten die Motivation zu rauben.

Das Veteranenbelohnungssystem würde ich in diesem Zusammenhang aber nicht überbewerten. Alles was man da bekommt ist reichlich unnütz bzw. macht es keinen wirklichen Unterschied ob man es nun hat oder nicht, das Interessanteste ist ja noch das Ticket für die Würfel-Erweiterung (und 1 Monat spielt wohl jeder irgendwie) ^^. Außerdem haben schon andere MMOs dieses System benutzt.


----------



## ctullhu (2. November 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Das zeigt mir, dass sie jetzt schon mit Zuckerchen viele Leute bei der Stange halten müssen. Die Abozahlen dürften nicht allzu hoch ausgefallen sein.



das ist vollkommener blödsinn.
nc hat bei allen spielen im programm veteranenbelohnungen und das vom ersten monat an.
hauptsache erst mal nörgeln, gelle ?


----------



## Ennia (2. November 2009)

Fakt ist, dass NCSoft das schon immer so gemacht hat... Hat nichts mit Lockversuchen... etc. zu tun.

Ich finde es gut, dass man für Treue belohnt wird, andere kümmerte es wenig, ob man nun seit 4 Jahren oder seit einem Monat spielt...


----------



## Geige (2. November 2009)

Seh ich genauso, ist bloß eine kleine Belohnung für langzeitige Fans des Spiels!

Das die Abozahlen rutnergegangen sind nachd em ersten Moant, aber von Absturz kann wohl keine
Rede sein, wenn ich mir ansehe, was in Pande oder in Altgart los ist!


----------



## Sin (2. November 2009)

Hmm egentlich nicht schlecht, jedoch würde ich mir statt Lodas Amulett eher irgendwelche Farben wünschen. Z.B. Schwarz/Orange. Weil ich denke mal auf 50 sind die Amulette nicht wirklich brauchbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikehoof (2. November 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Hmm egentlich nicht schlecht, jedoch würde ich mir statt Lodas Amulett eher irgendwelche Farben wünschen. Z.B. Schwarz/Orange. Weil ich denke mal auf 50 sind die Amulette nicht wirklich brauchbar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Naja die Amulette kannst du ja auch Twinks zuschicken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zafric (2. November 2009)

Sehe ich auch so, Sin.  Die Exp-Dinger brauch ich irgendwann net mehr. Twinks schicken ist ja schön und gut, aber ich habe in keinem einzigen Spiel bis jetzt nen Twink auf Max-Level gespielt, immer nur meinen Mainchar.

Gut, leider bin ich nicht die Referenz für NC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, aber würde mir was für Level 50 lieber wünschen, das mit ner seltenen Farbe wäre echt nen guter Vorschlag. Müsste aber irgendwie dann son Gutschein sein für ne Farbe, weil sonst alle Orange/Schwarz rumrennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manotis (2. November 2009)

Na ja ist auf jeden Fall ganz nett auch wenn man ohne diese Boni wohl genau so gut (oder schlecht) klar kommen würde. Werde mir bestimmt keine neue Gamecard deswegen holen ;-)
Muss mal schauen ob ich wieder  zu WoW zurückkehre. An alle die mich jetzt flamen wollen ich habe im Juni meinen WoW Account auf Eis gelegt und nicht wie jetzt einige glauben mögen am 25.09. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kleito (2. November 2009)

Ich find sone Belohnungen auch klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gabs in UO früher auch. 
Ich frag mich nur, in welcher Weise die Belohnungen verteilt werden. Per Post? Umfrage? Oder irgentwie anders?

Das mit den Amuletten stört mich nicht weiter, weil dann kann ich die in der nächsten Zeit auch einsetzen. Klar, für die, die schon 50 sind die sinnlos. Da könnten sie vll eine Alternative anbieten. 

Oder sie machen es gleich so, wie es damals bei UO gemacht wurde: Man kann sie was aussuchen.


----------



## Bes1 (2. November 2009)

bekommt jeder char auf meinem account die belohnung oder ist die nur einmalig


----------



## Mikehoof (2. November 2009)

Kannst du sicher jedem deiner Chars zuschicken wie bei allen Items die du über die Account Seite verschicken kannst.



> Folgt bitte folgenden Schritten:
> 
> Loggt Euch in Euren NCsoft Master Account ein.
> Klickt den Link Spiel-Accounts.
> ...


----------



## Gernulf (2. November 2009)

NC-Soft hat das mit Veteranenbelohnungen auch bereits in Tabula Rasa gemacht!

Und ich bin denen heute noch sauer für die Einstellung des Spieles ...hätten ja ein Europaserver stehen lassen können!


----------



## Sin (2. November 2009)

Gernulf schrieb:


> NC-Soft hat das mit Veteranenbelohnungen auch bereits in Tabula Rasa gemacht!
> 
> Und ich bin denen heute noch sauer für die Einstellung des Spieles ...hätten ja ein Europaserver stehen lassen können!



Oder Dateien freigeben, damit die Community eigene Server aufmachen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab immernoch die Spieleverpackung hier inklusive DVD... ich weiß, ich werde sie nie wieder brauchen, aber irgendwie möchte ich sie auch nicht wegwerfen ^^


----------



## Feuerwirbel (2. November 2009)

Mikehoof schrieb:


> Naja die Amulette kannst du ja auch Twinks zuschicken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ist doch auf alle chars anwendbar


----------



## Ent (2. November 2009)

sollte ned irgendwann das max level auf 55 angehoben werden,
dann kann man die amulette wieder brauchen


----------



## Bes1 (2. November 2009)

Ent schrieb:


> sollte ned irgendwann das max level auf 55 angehoben werden,
> dann kann man die amulette wieder brauchen




wird ja auch langsam zeit fürn addon^^


----------



## tyrox09 (2. November 2009)

geil, jeden monat die gleichen gammel sachen^^
hf und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ankira (2. November 2009)

^^


----------



## Sin (2. November 2009)

Versteh nicht warum ihr euch darüber aufregt. Bei wow bezahlst 13 euro im Monat und bekommst nix dafür. Ist doch ne nette dreingabe.


----------



## tyrox09 (2. November 2009)

in wow bekomm ich für mein geld wesentlich mehr, wesentlich!
aber wieso fängt gleich wieder einer mit wow an?
jetzt endets wieder im chaos bestimmt hier -.-
wills mal nicht hoffen.


----------



## Stierka (2. November 2009)

> in wow bekomm ich für mein geld wesentlich mehr, wesentlich!
> aber wieso fängt gleich wieder einer mit wow an?
> jetzt endets wieder im chaos bestimmt hier -.-
> wills mal nicht hoffen.


 WoW seid Reales gespielt und habe nur das Verloren was mich am Spiel gefesselt hat das Rakingsystem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das was bei AIon gemacht wird ist Super aber Lvl-Beschwerden habe ich nicht ab 25 nur Nochsana und PvP ab 29 dann FT mit 33 Festungsinis und dann Highend.Man muss motiviert sein und nicht sich einloggen auf den EXP-Balken starren und sagen ne soviel EXP *whine*.HAbe in einer STunden Grinden 50% EXP gemacht 4 Silbermarken und 128k Kinah gemacht mit 32  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und Spiele nur Höchstens 3 Stunden am Tag...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Finde das Aion sehr geil ist und ich auch die Naechste Zeit zufrieden bin ;D


----------



## Nuffing (2. November 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Das zeigt mir, dass sie jetzt schon mit Zuckerchen viele Leute bei der Stange halten müssen. Die Abozahlen dürften nicht allzu hoch ausgefallen sein.



Und das zeigt mir das du nicht denkst bevor du was postest geschweige den dich informierst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (2. November 2009)

tyrox09 schrieb:


> in wow bekomm ich für mein geld wesentlich mehr, wesentlich!
> aber wieso fängt gleich wieder einer mit wow an?
> jetzt endets wieder im chaos bestimmt hier -.-
> wills mal nicht hoffen.


weil du wie wir alle wissen ein flamer der wowseite bist, der es nicht schafft wie angekündigt 3monate seine Fr**** zu halten ( Ja da reite ich noch länger drauf rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Ilunadin (2. November 2009)

Gibts denn noch ne Aktion wegen dem erweitern auf eine CE?


----------



## Deis (2. November 2009)

VETERANEN?
Also ich wuerde Items mit diesem Namen verteilen wenn man nach 2 oder 3 Jahren immernoch dabei ist .. aber nicht nach 2 Monaten (auch nicht nach 12 wenn man den asiatischen Start mit einbezieht).

Ist ja laecherlich.


----------



## tyrox09 (2. November 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> weil du wie wir alle wissen ein flamer der wowseite bist, der es nicht schafft wie angekündigt 3monate seine Fr**** zu halten ( Ja da reite ich noch länger drauf rum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


watt? wer bist du denn? Oo
du sollst grinden gehen mensch!


----------



## Pitchpaw (2. November 2009)

tyrox09 schrieb:


> watt? wer bist du denn? Oo
> du sollst grinden gehen mensch!



kleine anmerkung dazu: die ersten 80er in wow haben auch ihre level von 70 hoch hauptsächlich gegrindet^^ ganz davon abgesehen finde ich es nicht sonderlich schlimm. ob ich nun selbstständig ein paar mobs umholze oder mir irgendein männlein irgendeine geschichte nach dem schema F erzählt und mich dann diese mobs klöppeln lässt kommt doch im endeffekt auf das selbe raus. im endeffekt ist man beim grinden sogar noch freier, weil man sich raussuchen kann, womit man seine ep macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btt: finde die idee ganz nett, dass man ein wenig naschwerk zu den monaten dazu bekommt. dass einige wiedermal schreien, dass es ihnen zu wenig ist kann man als menschlich bezeichnen (die geschichte von kleinen finger und dem arm).

so long pitch


----------



## Eryas (2. November 2009)

Ich find's auf jeden Fall ne nette Idee... 
Besonders die kostenlose Würfelerweiterung kommt sehr gelegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Gut, die Lodas Amulette sind auch eher für "langsame" Spieler gedacht, oder für solche, die mit ihrer ersten Klasse dann doch nicht zufrieden sind und lieber mal ne andere ausprobieren wollen (oder für twinks), aber nach 2-3 Monaten sollten die Leute von NcSoft vielleicht mal was anderes reintun (z.B. Farben).

Darüber, ob man es jetzt schon Veteranen-Belohnung nennen muss, kann man sich streiten... Klar, dass Spiel ist erst 1 Monat in Europa draussen, aber die härteste Phase ist vorbei. Die meisten Anfangsprobleme sind behoben (Warteschlangen, Goldseller und Bots werden weniger, ...) und der Probemonat ist vorbei, wodurch wenigstens die Spieler, die im Chat genervt haben, dass XYZ viel besser sei, weg sind. 
Insofern sind ja eigentlich schon Veteranen.

mfg
Eryas


----------



## Lpax (3. November 2009)

Jede belohnung die meine grindzeiten etwas verkürzen sind gern gesehen^^
Die würfel erweiterung ist auch eine recht nette idee.

Naja..und später die Lodas Amulette an twinks zu geben ist ne prima idee.
Nur wieviele haben den nerv nochmal einen char hoch zu zokken^^ in wow war das ne lustige nebenbei beschäftigung ...aber in aion?^^

Alles zusammen eine nette sache mit dem am Amulette...aber sollen die dinger über fehlende Quest ep hinweg trösten?
Und die würfel erweiterung ist auch nur eine nette sache solange man nicht den würfel max. ausgebaut hat oder? 

Naja wie war das Aion ist ein neues game 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Warten wir es mal ab wie es sich so entwickelt^^


----------



## Lpax (3. November 2009)

Doppelpost sry....


----------



## Sin (3. November 2009)

Lodas Amulett ist nicht handelbar, kann nicht verschickt werden oder im Accountlagerhaus gelagert werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lieber wären mir Gutscheine die man dann gegen bestimmte sachen eintauschen kann.

z.B.: Jeden Monat gibt es 10 Gutscheine (leergutscheine) davon könnte man sich dann folgendes Kaufen:

Für einen Gutschein gibt es diverse Farben
Für je 2 Gutscheine gibt es  1x Lodas Amulett
Für je 5 Gutscheine gibt es dann Einzelpersonenkisks
Für je 10 Gutscheine kann man seine Frisur ändern (Farbe/Style)
Für je 20 Gutscheine kann man seine Optik verändern (körpergröße, Gesicht, etc)
Für je 30 Gutscheine kann man das Geschlecht/Namen ändern

Halt sowas in der Art könnt ihr mir persönlich vorstellen.


----------



## Nuffing (3. November 2009)

Deis schrieb:


> VETERANEN?
> Also ich wuerde Items mit diesem Namen verteilen wenn man nach 2 oder 3 Jahren immernoch dabei ist .. aber nicht nach 2 Monaten (auch nicht nach 12 wenn man den asiatischen Start mit einbezieht).
> 
> Ist ja laecherlich.



Ja ich find das gemecker an jeder ecke auch mehr als nur Lächerlich, leider ist das die realität und wenn ich nicht mein Leben damit verbringen will meinen Bruder im geheimen damit zu beauftragen euren wohnort rauszufinden und euch auftragsmörder auf den hals zu hetzen um euch nach und nach auszulöschen bis das gemecker und geflenne endlich ruhe hat werd ich mit leben müssen.

Wie schon par mal gesagt wurde, diese "veteranen belohnungen" gabs bei jeden spiel von anfagn an, dh in der sache interessiert niemanden deine meinung, Das System gabs schon immer.


----------



## Zafric (3. November 2009)

/sign Nuffing

Wie man das nennt ist ja sowas von Wurscht. Nette Geste vom Herausgeber. Fertig.
Was die Belohnung betrifft, habe ich meine Meinung schon paar Posts vorher geschrieben.


----------



## Nuffing (3. November 2009)

Hmm ich weiß jetzt nur nicht mehr genau wie das war, ob man sich das wie Ingame items jederzeit schicken kann oder nur zu einem gewissen zeitraum an bestimmte characktere.

Ich denke grad wenn man die sachen sich jederzeit schicken kann dann sind die Amulete eine super möglichkeit nach längerer zeit sich twinks hoch zu spielen, denn keiner wird für 1nen char 6 monate brauchen (bzw kaum wer) und dann interessieren einen es auch nicht das man lauter Amulete hat, ich selbst hab noch auf meinen ersten charackter so um die 12 stück rum liegen^^


----------



## Zafric (3. November 2009)

Oh das hatte ich vergessen, mit dem Versenden.

Die Amulette sollten natürlich Accountlagerhaus-Fähig sein. Ich krieg so oder so schon das Kotzen, dass mein Twink den Kürbiskopf hat, und mein Main nicht. Ein Helm, der NICHTS ausser Style bringt, aber dennoch kann ich ihn net verteilen. Das nenn ich dann doch Fail von NC.
Das muss noch aufgehoben werden, besonders auch bei Accountsbelohnungen, was Veteranenbelohnungen sind.


----------



## teroa (3. November 2009)

Bes1 schrieb:


> wird ja auch langsam zeit fürn addon^^



so gesehen haste nicht unrecht ist ja schließlich 1 jahr schon auf dem markt....


----------



## Nuffing (3. November 2009)

teroa schrieb:


> so gesehen haste nicht unrecht ist ja schließlich 1 jahr schon auf dem markt....



Naja... 1 jahr nach releas haben so viel ich weiß die wenigsten mmos ein addon, selbst wow hat 2 oder 3 jahre gewartet und bei hdro auch net arg anders so viel ich weiß.


----------



## teroa (3. November 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Naja... 1 jahr nach releas haben so viel ich weiß die wenigsten mmos ein addon, selbst wow hat 2 oder 3 jahre gewartet und bei hdro auch net arg anders so viel ich weiß.




ok da haste recht im durchschnitt kommt das erste add on meist nach 2 jahren bei mmorpgs, 
aber die zeit wird ja mit contentpatches überbrückt nur davon hat aion in 1 jahr nix bekomm


----------



## Kopernium (3. November 2009)

Naja 15 (oder 12?) Inis und tausende Quests mit Patch 1.5 finde ich schon nen Content Patch...


----------



## Mitzy (3. November 2009)

Sag das doch nich, damit kommt sonst noch der Gedanke auf, es wird was für´s SPiel getan...!


----------



## Stancer (3. November 2009)

Ausserdem wurde seit 1.0 das Max Level von 45 auf 50 angehoben, soweit ich weiss !


----------



## Kopernium (3. November 2009)

Ach die meisten die hier rummosern, haben doch eh keine Ahnung, wie man wiedermal sieht!

Ich finde die Belohnungen super...auch wenns nicht immer ne genial super epiqqqq Belohnung ist! Sie hätten ja auch gar nichts machen müssen.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (3. November 2009)

tyrox09 schrieb:


> du sollst grinden gehen mensch!


ne ich queste, und geb die quests nach dem patch ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raj88 (3. November 2009)

Natürlich. NCSoft muss die Leute bei der Stange halten mit Veteranen-Belohnungen. Ich wollte mein Account auch schon kündigen aber seit ich von diesen tollen neuen Belohnungen gehört habe, werde ich mein AION Account noch mindestens ein halbes Jahr aktiv halten! 

Die Kids hier denken nicht eine Sekunde darüber nach, was die von sich geben.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (3. November 2009)

war das jetzt ironie oder ernst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## magnitude (3. November 2009)

Ein bis zwei Monate hab ich noch Spielzeit, wenn dann immer noch nichts gegen Bots und Goldseller passiert ist, beende ich sowieso mein Abo, was die Belohnungen dann auch nicht rausreißen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raj88 (3. November 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> war das jetzt ironie oder ernst?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hmm ist diese Frage jetzt ironisch oder ernst gemeint? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





magnitude schrieb:


> Ein bis zwei Monate hab ich noch Spielzeit, wenn dann immer noch nichts gegen Bots und Goldseller passiert ist, beende ich sowieso mein Abo, was die Belohnungen dann auch nicht rausreißen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Thema verfehlt und ein ziemlich banaler Grund zum aufhören noch dazu. Kündige einfach, ein nichtdenkendes Individuum weniger auf den Servern find ich immer klasse


----------



## Feuerwirbel (3. November 2009)

Raj88 schrieb:


> Hmm ist diese Frage jetzt ironisch oder ernst gemeint?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich hasse Gegenfragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber jetzt weiß ich das es ironie war, und meins war nicht ironie (oder doch?) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## magnitude (3. November 2009)

> Thema verfehlt und ein ziemlich banaler Grund  zum aufhören noch dazu. Kündige einfach, ein nichtdenkendes Individuum  weniger auf den Servern find ich immer klasse


Spiel Aion mal Abends oder nachts, da triffst du zur Hälfte nur Bots, und das heißt das NCsoft momentan absolut nichts (oder man merkt nichts davon) gegen Hacks, Exploits etc... unternimmt.
Onlinespiele in denen so krass gecheatet und exploitet wird, halten mich nun mal nicht bei der Stange, auch nicht für paar lächerliche Items, weswegen du ja angeblich dein Abo verlängert hast. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




> Natürlich. NCSoft muss die Leute bei der Stange  halten mit Veteranen-Belohnungen. Ich wollte mein Account auch schon  kündigen aber seit ich von diesen tollen neuen Belohnungen gehört habe,  werde ich mein AION Account noch mindestens ein halbes Jahr aktiv  halten!


Der Grund aufzuhören ist also keinesfalls banal, und ein denkendes Individuum bin ich außerdem.
Wenn ich das nicht wäre hätte ich mein Abo "wegen der Belohnungen" womöglich auch schon verlängert. 
An deinem Beitrag merkt man ja wie leicht sich viele Kunden von sowas ködern lassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

P.S.:
Bei Warhammer und HdRO schaffen es die Entwickler auch gegen Bots/Goldseller/Cheater usw. vorzugehen.
Warum schafft es dann NCsoft nach 1 Jahr mit Aion nicht?


----------



## Feuerwirbel (3. November 2009)

magnitude schrieb:


> Spiel Aion mal Abends oder nachts, da triffst du zur Hälfte nur Bots, und das heißt das NCsoft momentan absolut nichts (oder man merkt nichts davon) gegen Hacks, Exploits etc... unternimmt.
> Onlinespiele in denen so krass gecheatet und exploitet wird, halten mich nun mal nicht bei der Stange, auch nicht für paar lächerliche Items, weswegen du ja angeblich dein Abo verlängert hast.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das war Ironie.....
 [attachment=9413:in_your_face_klein.jpg]
P.S.:


magnitude schrieb:


> Bei Warhammer und HdRO schaffen es die Entwickler auch gegen Bots/Goldseller/Cheater usw. vorzugehen.
> Warum schafft es dann NCsoft nach 1 Jahr mit Aion nicht?



Haben GameGuard doch extra erstmal entfernt


----------



## Firun (3. November 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Das zeigt mir, dass sie jetzt schon mit Zuckerchen viele Leute bei der Stange halten müssen. Die Abozahlen dürften nicht allzu hoch ausgefallen sein.



hahaha  danke man.. made my day, bringst du solche sprüche öfters?

Früher haben nur die was geschrieben die auch eine Ahnung davon hatten um was es überhaubt geht.

Wie bei anderen Spielen von NC war es klar das sie die Belohnungen einführen werden, ich finde sie zwar etwas langweilig gewählt aber was soll es , die amulette sind schon mal ganz ok.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (3. November 2009)

Tja immer erstmaln Flame loslassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (3. November 2009)

teroa schrieb:


> ok da haste recht im durchschnitt kommt das erste add on meist nach 2 jahren bei mmorpgs,
> aber die zeit wird ja mit contentpatches überbrückt nur davon hat aion in 1 jahr nix bekomm



Naja , das weiß ich nicht obwohl ich mir vorstellen kann das sie instanzen gekriegt haben , bzw , es kommen noch weitere dazu mit dem nächsten patch, also ganz so stimmt das nicht.

Ich denke einfach man brauch einfach schon mindestens 1 jahr zeit um das spiel abzurunden, bei uns brauch es dann auch wieder eine angleichung und es könn probleme auftretten die es davor nicht gab, ein halbes jahr bis 1 jahr wirds noch mindestens bis zur addon ankündigung brauchen.


----------



## teroa (4. November 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Naja , das weiß ich nicht obwohl ich mir vorstellen kann das sie instanzen gekriegt haben , bzw , es kommen noch weitere dazu mit dem nächsten patch, also ganz so stimmt das nicht.
> 
> Ich denke einfach man brauch einfach schon mindestens 1 jahr zeit um das spiel abzurunden, bei uns brauch es dann auch wieder eine angleichung und es könn probleme auftretten die es davor nicht gab, ein halbes jahr bis 1 jahr wirds noch mindestens bis zur addon ankündigung brauchen.



jo denk ich auch aber bei aion ist es ebend irgendwie anderes da kann mann auf die 1 jahr alte asia version schauen und kukcne was sich tut bzw getahn hat..
nur als beispiel das bot/goldseller problem ist dort zb immer noch so extrem...trotz 1 jahr vorsprung..daher bin ich skeptisch...


----------



## Pitchpaw (4. November 2009)

magnitude schrieb:


> Spiel Aion mal Abends oder nachts, da triffst du zur Hälfte nur Bots, und das heißt das NCsoft momentan absolut nichts (oder man merkt nichts davon) gegen Hacks, Exploits etc... unternimmt.



anfangs hatte nc-soft zu diesem zweck den gameguard. der hat aber bei einigen leute, unter anderem auch bei mir, zicken gemacht, deshalb wurde dieser deaktiviert. mir ist es dann lieber, dass ich wie ein blöder die bot-melden-taste hämmere, als dass ich garnicht spielen könnte. die erste welle goldseller hat übrigens schon permabanns bekommen.

so long pitch


----------



## Ale06 (4. November 2009)

Ticket für Würfel-Erweiterung

Funktioniert das auch wenn ich 81 Taschenplätze habe, oder brauch ich erst nen 3ten Extrawürfel?


----------



## feuerteufell (4. November 2009)

Also ich finde das eine super idee , was ist daran falsch eine Belohnung zu bekommen wenn man lange spielt und treu bleibt?
Zudem muss ich sagen das Aion großes potential hat und keinesfalls mit solchen kleinichkeiten die Spieler halten muss..

Aion wird wohl statt WoW der lücken füller bis Gw2 =)


----------



## Mitzy (4. November 2009)

magnitude schrieb:


> Ein bis zwei Monate hab ich noch Spielzeit, wenn dann immer noch nichts gegen Bots und Goldseller passiert ist, beende ich sowieso mein Abo, was die Belohnungen dann auch nicht rausreißen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wegen Bots und Goldsellern? Das wäre, als wenn ich meine Arbeit kündige, weil der PC, mit dem ich arbeite, alleine 5min zum booten brauch- und nochmal 10min, bis alle meine Programme hochgefahren sind.
Ich finde die Bots und Goldseller nicht mal schlimm. Kann sein, dass ich durch WoW in sowas abgehärtet bin- es kann aber auch sein, dass die Leute verweichlicht sind.
Ich wurde gestern von ´ner 3er Gruppe angeschrieben, dass ich „scheiß Botter“ mich mal „verpissen“ soll… Ich hab mir den spaß gemacht, nicht zu antworten.
Lass mich lügen, aber ca. 3min später hab ich im Regionschat gelesen, dass der Bot „Cryver“ gerade im Gebiet (der Punkt war verlinkt) ist, und man den mal bannen soll oder so.
Nun, dann hab ich lediglich den Kommentar „Ja, ich bin ein Bot, weil ich in keiner Legion bin, auf whisp-flames nicht reagiere und gewhine ignoriere… Der Text hier ist auch nur eine automatische Nachricht, hervorgerufen durch den Bot hinter dem Charakter. Der Bot heißt „Spieler 1.0“ und ist wärmstens zu empfehlen“.


----------



## Garkeiner (4. November 2009)

Aion muß keine Leute bei der Stange halten mit diesen Belohnungen. Ich finde es ist ein nettes Gimmick. EQ2 hat sowas auch gemcht seinerzeit...und macht es immer noch. Ich verstehe die Leute nicht die sich darüber beschweren und sagen wa das soll. Nehmt es doch einfach nicht an..oder tut euch und uns nen Gefallen und geht.

Ich jedenfalls erfreue mich an solchen Kleinigkeiten und wenn diese Belohnungen nur irgendwelche Zeugs wären, egal.


----------



## hoschy de-luxe (4. November 2009)

sind die belonungen schon verfügbar?


----------



## Feuerwirbel (4. November 2009)

ist die seite nicht noch down?^^

Edit: Ja sie ist noch down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deis (4. November 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Ja ich find das gemecker an jeder ecke auch mehr als nur Lächerlich, leider ist das die realität und wenn ich nicht mein Leben damit verbringen will meinen Bruder im geheimen damit zu beauftragen euren wohnort rauszufinden und euch auftragsmörder auf den hals zu hetzen um euch nach und nach auszulöschen bis das gemecker und geflenne endlich ruhe hat werd ich mit leben müssen.
> 
> Wie schon par mal gesagt wurde, diese "veteranen belohnungen" gabs bei jeden spiel von anfagn an, dh in der sache interessiert niemanden deine meinung, Das System gabs schon immer.




Hmmm ... Meinungen Anderer nicht dulden nennt man glaube ich ... ach verdammt, ich komme nicht drauf. Achja, stimmt, nu hab ich's.

Ist dies ein Forum? Mal weit ab vom Grundgedanken eines Forums interessiert hier doch sowieso ueberhaupt Niemanden die Meinung der Anderen. Es dreht sich doch immer nur um "Meinung kundtun und standhaft darauf beharren" oder "lueckenloses zerlegen Anderer Meinungen sowie diffamieren dieser".

"Gab es schon immer" und "wurde schon immer so gemacht" sind natuerlich qualitativ, hochwertige und verwertbare Aussagen an denen schon viele Unternehmen kaputt gegangen sind.


User wie Du sind durch Ihren taeglichen Aufenthalt in diversen Foren mittlerweile garnicht mehr in der Lage eine ordentliche, _*geschriebene*_, Meinung von Geheule zu unterscheiden. Alles was sich Eurer Diskussionsgrundlage oder Meinung oder Ansicht entzieht wird systematisch einfach mal als Geheule, Gemecker oder was auch immer abgetan.


----------



## Stancer (4. November 2009)

Hab grad meine Belohnung empfangen.

Das neue Emote :  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich sag nur ..... M.J.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (4. November 2009)

Alle verfügbaren gegenstände/gegenstandspacks wurden auf den Charakter angewendet.



Bei mir gehts noch nicht ;(


----------



## Mitzy (5. November 2009)

Deis schrieb:


> (…)
> User wie Du sind durch Ihren taeglichen Aufenthalt in diversen Foren mittlerweile garnicht mehr in der Lage eine ordentliche, _*geschriebene*_, Meinung von Geheule zu unterscheiden. Alles was sich Eurer Diskussionsgrundlage oder Meinung oder Ansicht entzieht wird systematisch einfach mal als Geheule, Gemecker oder was auch immer abgetan.



Man kann ALLES als geheule, und ALLES als „einfache“ Meinung ab tun. Und wenn ich persönlich „lächerlich“ lese, sehe ich eine Provokante Art, und werde ebenso Provokant- oder Zynisch/ Sarkastisch. Insofern kann ich Nuffing da nicht sagen, dass Er/ Sie was falsch gemacht hat.

Gut, dass mit „(…)dh in der sache interessiert niemanden deine meinung(…)“ ist definitiv blöd, in einem Forum zu schreiben- gebe ich dir Recht Deis- aber manchmal muss man einfach etwas „krasses“ (hierbei ist zu erwähnen, dass ich „krass“ im ursprünglichen Sinne meine) sagen- sei es, um es zu vermeiden, dass man nochmal gestört wird, ODER um auf Fehlverhalten aufmerksam zu machen… Stellenweise natürlich auch, um eine Reaktion zu provozieren.


----------



## Ceset (5. November 2009)

*Phaini*, meine erste Expresspost.
Ich stand mitten im Allianzraidgetümmel und hab ne Weile gebraucht, bis ich gemerkt habe, dass ich da einen Shugo an den Hacken klebe habe^^


----------



## Stampeete (5. November 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Ja ich find das gemecker an jeder ecke auch mehr als nur Lächerlich, leider ist das die realität und wenn ich nicht mein Leben damit verbringen will meinen Bruder im geheimen damit zu beauftragen euren wohnort rauszufinden und euch auftragsmörder auf den hals zu hetzen um euch nach und nach auszulöschen bis das gemecker und geflenne endlich ruhe hat werd ich mit leben müssen.



Zu dir kann ich nur sagen: Ich hoffe das das hier jemand von Buffed liesst und dich "LÖSCHT"
Ist schon ganz gewaltig daneben was du schreibst selbst wenn es Zynisch oder Ironisch gemeint ist...

Ansonsten sind die Veteranenbelohnungen doch ne klasse Sache! Ich kenn das ganze noch von Tabula Rasa und damals gab es die Belohnungen schon von Anfang an. Also glaube ich kaum das sie jetzt als "Zuckerstückchen" gedacht sind um die Leute zu halten. Außerdem was soll mich denn durch die Belohnungen an Aion halten? Wenn ich keine Lust auf das Spiel habe höre ich auf, egal ob ich dann n neues Emote und n paar XP Amulette bekomme.
Es wäre zu einfach jetzt schon zu sagen das sie die Leute halten "müssen".


----------



## Geige (5. November 2009)

Naja mit Ironie wird das ganze ja abgeschwächt, das sollte man nicht agnz so eng sehen!

Ansosnten ahst du aber vollkommen Recht, nebenbei bemerkt das Emote 
sieht super gut aus, das wird nur vom CE Hip-Hop Emote getopt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pitchpaw (5. November 2009)

also ich bin für mehr schwarzen humor hier im forum^^ solange alle parteien alt genug sind und wissen wie es gemeint ist ne super sache. 

aber sowas:



> Zu dir kann ich nur sagen: Ich hoffe das das hier jemand von Buffed liesst und dich "LÖSCHT"
> Ist schon ganz gewaltig daneben was du schreibst selbst wenn es Zynisch oder Ironisch gemeint ist...



das ist doch fast so, als würde ich sagen. "hm ja ich mag keinen schokokuchen, lieber zitrone" und dann gleich von allen seiten "du rassist" geschrien wird.



> Ja ich find das gemecker  an jeder ecke auch mehr als nur Lächerlich, leider ist das die realität  und wenn ich nicht mein Leben damit verbringen will meinen Bruder im  geheimen damit zu beauftragen euren wohnort rauszufinden und euch  auftragsmörder auf den hals zu hetzen um euch nach und nach  auszulöschen bis das gemecker und geflenne endlich ruhe hat werd ich  mit leben müssen.


war ein spaß, kriegt euch ein.


----------



## Stampeete (5. November 2009)

Pitchpaw schrieb:


> war ein spaß, kriegt euch ein.



Hahaha ich lach mich tot! Wo fängt Spass an und wo hört er auf? Das zu diskutieren gehört nicht hier rein...
Ich hab auch nur geschrieben was ich über diesen Post denke, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Und um objektivität zu wahren würde ich so etwas absolut dämliches nicht schreiben!

"Ich hetz euch den Chihuahua meiner Freundin auf den hals, und der Beisst euch alle tot!"

Das ist der Typische Niveauverfall den ich schon lange in den Buffed Foren verfolge...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pitchpaw (5. November 2009)

Stampeete schrieb:


> "Ich hetz euch den Chihuahua meiner Freundin auf den hals, und der Beisst euch alle tot!"



aber vorher mal ich ihn grün an xD

außerdem existiert echte objektivität nicht, da sobald informationen in textform entstehen diese von menschen geschaffen werden und dieser ein produkt seiner umwelt ist. 
aber darum gehts es hier nicht, sondern um die veteranenbelohnungen, die ich doll find und diesen shugos geliefert werden, die ich auch herrlich finde^^ fand aber die englischen syncros von den viechern besser


----------



## Feuerwirbel (25. November 2009)

Heute gibts wieder welche  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  gerade auf alle chars angewendet


----------



## Snek2009 (25. November 2009)

wen jetzt die goldseller jedem spieler der über nen monat spielt 1 million Kinah schicken fang ich wieder an... ^^


----------



## Feuerwirbel (25. November 2009)

Snek2009 schrieb:


> wen jetzt die goldseller jedem spieler der über nen monat spielt 1 million Kinah schicken fang ich wieder an... ^^


Ich habe keine kinah-sorgen , wenn man die elitemobs solo legt steigt der Kinahbetrag doch recht schnell durch die weißen items und grünen rüstungen, rezepte und steinchen


----------



## ErwinGT (25. November 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> Heute gibts wieder welche
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich komm nicht so weit *schnief* nach der Auswahl des Servers läd die Seite ziemlich lange und bricht dann mit einer Fehlermeldung ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mir wollen auch neue Belohnungen, mir waren sehr fleissig, mir haben Belohnung verdient.............


----------



## Snek2009 (27. November 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> Ich habe keine kinah-sorgen , wenn man die elitemobs solo legt steigt der Kinahbetrag doch recht schnell durch die weißen items und grünen rüstungen, rezepte und steinchen




mach das mal als templer... xD


----------



## Feuerwirbel (27. November 2009)

ErwinGT schrieb:


> Ich komm nicht so weit *schnief* nach der Auswahl des Servers läd die Seite ziemlich lange und bricht dann mit einer Fehlermeldung ab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


bei mir klappts immer wenn ich dir vorherige seite lade und dann wieder zurück gehe, so komme ich da immer durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Snek2009 schrieb:


> mach das mal als templer... xD


Das Leben ist ungerecht, kann mir schon vorstellen, dass du da Probleme hast 
Ah ja ich sehe immer Templer mit nem kantor zusammen die elite-mobs farmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

